# Opinions Needed Please - Logo Design



## carvan (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello,
   I need opinions on these two logo designs. This is for natural cosmetic company. Target market is female age group: 18-35. Products are priced middle-to-middle/upper. 

Here is the question to ask yourself:  

Which logo is more professional, trustworthy and more likely you would purchase from?

Thanks in advance
Van


----------



## kikajess (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd sooner buy from the one with the leaves. I'm 39, so, for your target market, perhaps the pink is the one.


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well I'm no lady. I am actually focusing on making a mans line of soap. But that all aside, I have done a decent amount of logo work. Considering your target market and all that I feel the logo on the bottom (the one with the pink "K") is the best. Its feminine because of the pink "K" and the design attached to the G. I also like the font much better than the top logo. I feel the combination of the over all look and even the font will be very appealing to ladies of the age group you are targeting. I strongly feel that the bottom logo is absolutely perfect and that it totally fits what you will be doing with it. I wouldn't change a thing.

As far as the top logo goes, it does address the product being natural or maybe chemical free or something to that effect, but it seems more unisex and not really having any "age group" that may be associated with it. I am not sure what to think of the "G" and the "K" looks like it could be seen as "IC" Now I know its supposed to be a "K" and this may not be a huge deal, but I think worth pointing out. Not trying to put down your work, just trying to help out with what I see. I am 34 years old, and a male keep in mind, but if I were a female and even being 34 I would be more drawn to the black and pink logo, and I am as it is...lol Based on other logos I have seen, done, and even seeing things that females around me buy, not to mention some trends in product design and whats "in" Id give all my money to the black and pink logo. I really do feel that's the winner out of the two for sooooo many reasons.

Who knows, maybe if you did a breast cancer thing and put pink ribbons on your products from time to time, you already have pink incorporated into your logo if you went with the black and pink one. That would work out quite nicely with that in mind. To me that pink and black logo says "chick" all over it to me. I hope this is helpful for you and please done take any of the criticism to heart, it is meant to be constructive and that's what we are here for, to help people out.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 5, 2013)

Leaves here as well, wow your site sure makes some awesome claims on your products.  Good luck to you. I'm 54 so not your target market though you do have a product that prevents and diminishes age spots and freckles.


----------



## Neve (Dec 5, 2013)

Top one is better but I had trouble reading it and had to take a good hard look. The bottom one will not shrink down well at smaller sizes and the leaves are very generic. 

I feel neither are quite there yet but the top is closer. It's says natural and fresh.


----------



## carvan (Dec 5, 2013)

thanks everyone for feedback.

Crazy8 you really touched on alot of critical issues I have also thought about. You mentioned you wouldn't change a thing on black/pink logo. A person made suggestion of maybe changing the floral/vines coming out of G to green this way you capture the 'natural' feel but keep pink also to capture age group better. Thoughts?


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 5, 2013)

That is not a bad idea. That would be a very minor change. As far as the overall design goes, I wouldn't change anything. At least anything I can see or think of. I wonder though, in regards to the green floral design, maybe do the leaves and vines/stems green and leave the "flower" heads black. Im curious how that would look. if it looks funny then yeah making it all green I think would look great.


----------



## Neve (Dec 5, 2013)

If you hadn't told me what it was for, I would have thought the bottom one was likely a clothing label. The font screams fashion to me.


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, often times the logo of something doesn't portray what its for. We associate the product with the logo, not the logo with the product. Take for instance companies such as Walmart McDonald's target K Mart GNC Radio Shack etc. None of these brands have a hamburger an article of clothing or some kind of health product as part of the logo. But we see the logo and we know the products that they offer. That is one of the great things of coming up with the perfect powerful logo that when people see it they become familiar with it and know what products that brand offers.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## lizflowers42 (Dec 5, 2013)

I like the top one, but the G is a little funny to read, it looks more like a C to me...and I am a 29 yo Female


----------



## Sunaelurus (Dec 5, 2013)

I like the leaf one best.


----------



## Lin (Dec 5, 2013)

28f here, I prefer the top but also think a slightly easier to read font would be better. I'd probably ignore the bottom logo because it looks to fancy/prissy to me and so not my style of product. I would also expect the bottom logo to be marketed to a younger demographic, pre-teens and teens as opposed to the one you're aiming at. Just my opinion.


----------



## hellogorgeous (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm 28 and actually a graphic artist and have designed numerous logos. Honestly ... Don't like either. If I had to choose it'd be the top one with leaves. I really hate the pink one actually. Sorry. The vines are distracting and look juvenile to me. It's a design that was common 10 yrs ago and not relevant today.


----------



## carvan (Dec 5, 2013)

One of the issues with green leaf is that most natural companies I see are using it. Even driving around the other day I saw a natural cleaning company with logo on side of truck that had a green leaf in it. It just seems so over-played to me. 

The green logo plays well in our international market because they tend to be few years behind the USA and they have not been over-saturated with green n clean model yet. But in the USA it's all about standing out and that's why I had my designer try to add some contrasting colors (black n pink) but add in some natural elements such as floral/vines.

Our objective from start was to bridge 'natural' community with the 'fun' community. The blend of a natural company like Tata Harper with a fun company like Benefit Cosmetics. I might just test both logo's with laminated gloss printing, which should be fairly inexpensive and just see which logo looks best on container. If we end up going with hot stamping then without incurring big cost, we would have to convert either logo to only black and that probably eliminates the 1st one (green logo) as I don't see that looking good in all black. I might also go with another designer who is more expensive but might deliver a logo that hits the mark entirely. 

Thanks for feedback everyone
Van


----------



## Neve (Dec 5, 2013)

Any logo should look good large, small, solid black, reverse. You need it to look good on different media at different sizes. 

I'm sure you can work with your designer a little more. Logos can be a bit of a process to get right.


----------



## Spicey477 (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm going to agree with Lin and HelloGorgeous on this one and I'm 36/f (and just spent 3 months researching logos like a madwoman). The bottom is  girly/pink/outdated, and the top one is hard to read. Good luck, these are hard decisions!


----------



## NurseEmily (Dec 6, 2013)

carvan said:


> ..One of the issues with green leaf is that most natural companies I see are using it. Even driving around the other day I saw a natural cleaning company with logo on side of truck that had a green leaf in it. It just seems so over-played to me...


I was gonna say something similar.  it reminds me of the Hybrid logo that's on cars and trucks.  you could easily put that on a Prius and no one would know it doesn't belong there.  
I agree with the others on the pink & black.  it looks pre-teeny to me too.  
I'm 36/F but I do have step daughters that are 15 & 19 so I've been around them.
Good luck to you!  I can't even begin to imagine the headache of trying to create a logo/brand.  I watched a documentary on that sort of thing once and Tommy Hilfiger started advertising his logo with nothing more than the logo months before he ever started advertising his clothes.  And that logo is burned in my brain and unmistakable. 
And the M in McDonald's logo is actually french fries, is it not?  Now I want fries... great.


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah I guess I could see the pink and black logo being a bit pre-teeny. I know the headache with logo designs. Each one you come up with needs to make the statement you want to make and in most cases pretty simple but memorable. I know my "C8" logo is simple but it wasn't the first idea I came up with. My task was to come up with something nice, simple, memorable, clean, masculine but could go as far as unisex, not age group specific design, but still "me". For many years I have used the "Crazy8" for all sorts of things. There is a kind of silly story on how I came up with the name, but I have clung onto it for 10+ years. Anyways, part of it can be fun because you get to be creative and sometimes you come up with a logo and it just hits you and you say "that's it!"

As far as the McDonald's logo the "M" might be fries, I think I recall a commercial where the used fries, but I am not 100% sure. Either way, out of that list and many more not in that list of companies, most of them do not have the product(s) as part of their logo so that was really the only point I was trying to make with that. Think if all of use in here that were trying to create our own logos and they had to have a bar of soap or something incorporated into them. That could makes things kinda bland and not any real creativity to separate from the rest.

That green and black logo still doesn't really sit right with me. I understand that you want the logo to speak "natural" but I also agree that the leaf thing now days is waaaaay over used. I think both fonts look great. No matter how you go, I would get rid of that green dot thingy on the "G". That's seems kind of confusing and doesn't really do much for the "natural" thing other than its a green dot. I am curious, I went to your site and saw another logo you had used where the "Y" looked kind like a branch with a couple leaves on it. What is wrong with that one that you want to change it? It does seem difficult to use something other than a leaf to represent "natural". We have been bombarded with leaves and therefor we think natural when we see them incorporated into a logo. 

But the flip side is, what other simple element could you incorporate into your logo that will say "this is a natural, chemical free product/brand." That's gonna be tough unless you actually came out and said it. So for instance that would be like having the name "GUUKY" and then in smaller print below it saying "All Natural Products" or use the "100% Natural Cosmetics" like you have on your site. If you didn't use a leaf, that may be your only other option, which I don't think would be a bad idea either. I do very much love the pink "K". That of course says female and what ever logo you do I think that would look very cool and feminine to use it. There may still be some hope for all of this though. There are a lot of ideas out there, its just a matter of figuring out whats going to work and do what you need a logo to do. Here are some examples that might be able to stir up some more ideas for you.

This one just so happens to almost be the best of both worlds with your two logos
http://www.logodesign-uk.com/logo-design/natactive-logo-design-cosmetic-products-middlesbrough/

The "Favor" logo is also another way of incorporating a leaf and something similar to the black and pink logo without it being to much. And its green.
http://www.logopeople.com.au/logo-design/cosmetic-logo-design/

I also think this one is nice. Simple, clean, still speaks "natural" and its floral. I also think even if you just used all green lettering, that alone may get people to think natural.
http://jessicajonesdesign.com/portfolio/natural-acne-clinic/

Another example that uses the leaf but isnt actually incorporated into the lettering of the logo. This might be another method to think of if you still did use a leaf in the logo.
http://stocklogos.com/logo/natural-people

Here is another great idea. You have your "Y" in Guuky" So maybe use it to turn it into a tree?
http://www.pixelpackages.com/2013/05/natural-logos-nature-graphics/

That all should hopefully give you some ideas. Like I said, there are some options and ideas out there, its just finding what and how. But don't bang your head to much over it. A logo is an important thing since it is how your products will be identified but it also needs to be the first thing that people will see on the product and for it to be memorable, even if they don't use or buy your product. Just as important as all of that, be creative and open to ideas. Not that you aren't now of course. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Paintguru (Dec 7, 2013)

Top one.  Would prefer it without the green dot on the G.  Bottom one is too busy IMO.


----------



## soap_rat (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't really like either, but would recommend you change the green in the top to be less acid and basic.  Also, what is the dot in the G for, anyway?  It's VERY hard to tell it's a G.  Why not make a downward-pointed tiny leaf instead, which will make a true G.


----------



## paillo (Dec 10, 2013)

Not a comment on the logo, but you need to carefully proofread and correct typos, as there are a number of them. For example, this is the first page I looked at, and found this: - Acne serum reduces larger pimples and redness. What makes this serum different is it ability to reduct acne without producing scars.

Should be, of course, ITS ability to REDUCE


----------



## carvan (Dec 17, 2013)

*update*

I went back to drawing board and studied many logos of companies in our industry (alot of the market leaders). What I found surprised me at bit. They kept it simple. No fancy colors or abstracts...just straight black color with changes in font and location of letters.  Here is our attempt at keeping it simply yet professional. This way we take the guessing out of trying to find right colors or art work. Let us know what you think.  Thank you


----------



## Crazy8 (Dec 17, 2013)

Kind of like mine. Black and white, simple, and a nice simple font.


----------



## cm4bleenmb (Dec 17, 2013)

The first two are difficult for me to read, for some reason the differing levels on the third one make it clearer IMO. 
I understand the reasoning, but thumbs down on the green one. It's difficult to read and by using it on the K like that, the leaf is overstated.
Besides not being a fan of pink, the detail coming off the G on the second one is too busy and will not translate well to small prints. The idea behind making the K pink so it would stand out is not bad, but it makes me think there must be something special about that letter and I'm assuming that's not the case. As others have said, I would also associate that with more of a pre-teen market.
I like the slant put on the third one. If you really like the leaf association, maybe shadow one off the bottom of a letter? Nothing large or dramatic, just enough to add some interest to the letters, and it could be done so that you could have it in all black or do it in a color depending on what you were printing. Simple is best but I'm not sure I'm sold on the font used, I think it would seem to get lost when used in a small version, I love the odd alignment, but to me the font itself doesn't stand out much.
Do not like that the Y just hangs out there by itself, though. I think that needs to be attached to the rest. Here's a wild idea, make the Y higher so your name is shaped like a smile.


----------



## Spicey477 (Dec 17, 2013)

I think it looks pleasing to the eye, but my personal issue with all of your samples is that it is just not easy to read. Is it Gwky? Guuky? And how do you pronounce that, because not sure if you want it to rhyme with "ucky". JMHO.


----------



## carvan (Dec 18, 2013)

cm4bleenmb those were great suggestions and I will let her test that to see if it works. I also agree that the fond needs little more impact so when we reduce it...it doesn't get lost.

Spicey477: Guuky is pronounced: gew-key. I actually added a slider image on our home page that shows how to pronounce it because its tricky name at first. And let me say we tried to change our name because we were just testing it at first and overwhelmingly our customers told us not too because they loved that it was unique and learned to love the name. So we kept it. I remember hearing yahoo and google the first time and thinking..what the heck kind of name is that. Here is hoping we have 1% of their success. 

Thanks everyone for suggestions its great to get educated feedback.


----------

